# Neanche con il router mi funziona internet

## Sveglio

Aiutoo a questo punto sono davvero esasperato, ho buttato il mio modem usb perchè non compatibile e ho comprato un router sitecom dc214/216 homestation adsl. Risultato?? NON VA NEANCHE CON QUESTOOO!!!

Qualcuno mi può aiutare? per favore è urgente!

Premetto che io uso alice adsl. Ho messo nick:aliceadsl; richiedere quando si va in internet:no; indirizzo del server primario: 212 ecc.. (quelli di alice); secondario:sempre un'altro di alice; firewall:0; pass:aliceadsl.

Ciao a tutti, spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare...

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> Aiutoo a questo punto sono davvero esasperato, ho buttato il mio modem usb perchè non compatibile e ho comprato un router sitecom dc214/216 homestation adsl. Risultato?? NON VA NEANCHE CON QUESTOOO!!!
> 
> Qualcuno mi può aiutare? per favore è urgente!

 

Calma.

"Non va neanche con questo" si riferisce al PC o all'ADSL?

Se ti riferisci all'ADSL, il router in questione ha una interfaccia web? Se provi a fare il collegamento cosa dice? Hai cercato gli eventuali log?

Se si riferisce al PC, riesci a pingare il router? Usi dhcp o IP statici? E quali sarebebro gli IP?

----------

## Momentime

Aggiungerei che comandi usi per connetterti?

----------

## morlan

```
Premetto che io uso alice adsl. Ho messo nick:aliceadsl; richiedere quando si va in internet:no; indirizzo del server primario: 212 ecc.. (quelli di alice); secondario:sempre un'altro di alice; firewall:0; pass:aliceadsl. 
```

Allora... suppongo che tu questi dati li abbia inseriti nel router attraverso una interfaccia di amministrazione fornita dallo stesso (telnet, ssh, web)

Ti suggerisco i seguenti passi

1) innanzitutto guarda attentamente il router... nel 90% dei casi c'e' una lucetta che indica se il collegamento adsl e' up... cerca una luce con una scritta del tipo "line" o "adsl" o "link". se la lucetta e' accesa (e salvo errori di configurazione sulla centrale Telecozz dove e' attestata la tua linea) allora l'ADSL funziona.

2)tenta di pingare l'indirizzo ip della tua scheda di rete se pinghi allora...

3)pinga l'interfaccia INTERNA del tuo router se risponde allora...

4)pinga l'interfaccia ESTERNA dello stesso... cioe' l'indirizzo ip che ti da' Telecozz

Posta qui i risultati, magari riusciamo a darti una mano

in bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Aggiungerei che comandi usi per connetterti?

 

Con un router non ha bisogno di dare comandi... lo accende e se la rete é configurata correttamente verso la LAN di casa e se c'é la linea e lo autentica correttamente (dal lato telco) e tutto a posto.

La configurazione é dentro il router ed é acessibile normalmente, con un interfaccia http

----------

## morlan

allora... ho fatto qualche ricerca...

il tuo router e' per caso questo?

http://www.sitecom.com/products_info.php?product_id=211&grp_id=7

non riesco a raggiungere la manualistica, quindi non posso aiutarti oltre, per ora... solo un sospetto.... hai collegato il router via USB? mi pare di aver capito che c'e' la doppia possibilità USB/Ethernet

sconsiglio VIVAMENTE l'USB... ho dei seri dubbi che tu possa farlo funzionare in linux percorrendo quella strada... (anche perche' tutti i driver sul sito del produttore sono RIGOROSAMENTE per quelli del Microsoft golf club

 :Laughing:  )

ancora in bocca al lupo

----------

## Sparker

Immagino tu abbia impostato come gateway l'IP del router, vero?

----------

## stuart

senti, ho un router sitecom anch'io

il mio è anche wireless

comunque dovrebbero avere comandi e compagnia bella uguali

chiedi quello che vuoi, inizia a postare il tuo /etc/conf.d/net così lo metiamo a posto

ciao

----------

## Sveglio

Da quello che ho capito non è configurato giusto il router, domani vado da un amico e lo configuro via usb perchè sul portatile non me lo riconosce.

Ho un'altro problemino: adesso che ho resettato i settaggi non mi si accende più il led della connessione, è un problema? (questo lo chiedo soprattutto ai possessori del sitecom).

Settato giusto dovrebbe funzionare o c'è qualcos'altro da fare?

Io usavo il comando adsl-setup e adsl-start... ma dato che non ho mai usato linux non fate affidamento su di me...

PS: in linux sono fermo all'installazione, quindi non posso configure dal sistema operativo..

----------

## stuart

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho un'altro problemino: adesso che ho resettato i settaggi non mi si accende più il led della connessione, è un problema? (questo lo chiedo soprattutto ai possessori del sitecom).
> 
> PS: in linux sono fermo all'installazione, quindi non posso configure dal sistema operativo..

 

sì, devi rifare tutta la connessione

i sitecom sono ciofeche e se spegni devi rigfare tutto, non tengono memorizzato niente, portforwarding, firewallecc

puoi fare la configurazione con una knoppix o qualunque distro live ad interfaccia grafica

devo aprirlo qualche volta per vedere se c'è una seriale nascosta, così le modifiche diventano permanenti  (fw basato su iptables, indirizzi fissi del router, port forwarding ecc)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho capito non è configurato giusto il router, domani vado da un amico e lo configuro via usb perchè sul portatile non me lo riconosce.

 

via USB ?!?!?!?!

Stiamo parlando di un router, giusto?

Attacca la presa ethernet e configuralo come router, altrimenti é la stessa cosa che avere un modem USB.

----------

## stuart

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Sveglio wrote:*   Da quello che ho capito non è configurato giusto il router, domani vado da un amico e lo configuro via usb perchè sul portatile non me lo riconosce. 
> 
> via USB ?!?!?!?!
> 
> Stiamo parlando di un router, giusto?
> ...

 

penso stia parlando di flashare il firmware (spero)

http://www.sitecom.com/faq_2.php?grp_id=7&prod_id=211

----------

## Sveglio

no, perchè il router ha 4 entrate del tipo di quelle che si collegano alla scheda di rete e 1 usb.. La usb la uso per collegarlo a un altro pc ed impostarlo sotto windows. Dopo lo collego al pc principale con la porta ethernet

----------

## stuart

perchè impostarlo sotto windows?

allora è quello che rovina tutto   :Very Happy: 

non hai una knoppix sottomano?

se ce l'hai apri una finestra di un qualunque browser e digita il tuo indirizzo del router

c'è un bel wizard per fare la connnessione con il tuo provider

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

Ciao, io ho il tuo stesso router (non sottomano) e ti posso dire che funziona a meraviglia!!! Tutto facendo la configurazione da web.

Ora non ricordo a che indirizzo ti devi connettere, e se non  sbaglio la documentazione non e' facilmente accessibile neache dal cd...ho dovuto fare i salti mortali per capire l'indirizzo...

Comunque cerca un po e' vedrai che non c'e' bisogno di Win   :Wink: 

----------

## Sveglio

wow grazie, ma posso chiederti una cosa? Quando non è configurato è normale che non si accenda il led della connessione?? intendo proprio mai, neanche quando lo accendo e si attivano tutti i led...

----------

## Sveglio

forse ho capito perchè ho problemi, in mandrake, quando si accende, nella parte dove dice "attivo interfaccia eth0" mi mette [FALLITO].

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## Sveglio

ho trovato che la mia scheda di rete ( bcm4401 100base-t) broadcom non è compatibile con linux.. sono proprio sfigato però!!!!

mi sa che alla fine dovrò rinunciare e tornate a windows...

----------

## MyZelF

Kernel recenti includono un driver che potrebbe fare al caso tuo:

```
< >   Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

edit: il driver GPLed è disponibile anche dal sito Broadcom: direi che sei saltato alle conclusioni in modo un po' affrettato...   :Wink: 

----------

## Sveglio

azz... non va, non me li accetta..... Vabbè dai prendo un'altra scheda di rete, tanto con quello che costano...

PS: come si formatta l'hd in linux?? Io ho provato con fdisk (l'ho visto nella guida d'installazione di gentoo) ma non credo vada bene :-P..

Che niubbo  :oops:

----------

## MyZelF

Cosa significa che non te li accetta? Non mi sembra una grande soluzione quella di cambiare scheda di rete...   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hai ricompilato un kernel recente includendo il driver che ti ho specificato come modulo?

----------

## Sveglio

emm... io linux lo uso da 1 giorno.. direi che non ho capito quello che hai detto.... Poi però resta anche il problema che devo farla riconoscere anche a gentoo quando lo installo la scheda di rete... (perchè adesso devo far funzionare mandrake per configurare il router) che casinooo..

comunque che comando si usa se voglio formattare il mio secondo hard disk in linux?

----------

## MyZelF

Per quanto riguarda Gentoo, hai bisogno di un kernel che includa il driver necessario al funzionamento della tua schede di rete. Puoi decidere di ricompilare da te il kernel (e in questo caso troverai moltissime letture tra FAQ, user docs ed handbook) oppure (credo, visto che non ho mai avuto a che fare con schede di rete Broadcom) emergere questo pacchetto:

```
*  net-misc/bcm4400

      Latest version available: 3.0.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 115 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.broadcom.com

      Description: Driver for the bcm4400 10/100 network card (in the form of kernel modules).

      License:     GPL-2

```

che compilerà i moduli necessari per la versione del kernel che stai utilizzando ora.

----------

## Sveglio

ok, ma prima mi serve sapere che comando si usa per formattare in linux... :D

----------

## =DvD=

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> ok, ma prima mi serve sapere che comando si usa per formattare in linux... 

 

Per questo sarai bannato a vita  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4

----------

## M4tteo

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> ok, ma prima mi serve sapere che comando si usa per formattare in linux... 

 

Pensavo di essere il peggiore del forum... Ma dopo questa mi sento molto meglio   :Cool: 

Sveglio: cmq non e` -------> format c: <---------   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Sveglio wrote:*   ok, ma prima mi serve sapere che comando si usa per formattare in linux...  
> 
> Per questo sarai bannato a vita 

 

Non a vita solo per i prossimi sette anni   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non a vita solo per i prossimi sette anni  

 

Beh, considerate che nessuno nasce con la scienza infusa.

Chi si accosta a Linux (e a Gentoo in particolare) si ritrova con una enorme mole di documentazione da leggere e di concetti da apprendere... talvolta succede che ci si perda, magari anche su cose "elementari" come la formattazione del disco.

in quei casi basta consigliare l'apposita guida, non per cattiveria o per pigrizia, ma in una guida perché l'argomento viene trattato in maniera molto più completa di quello che si può fare in un post...

E, comunque, alle volte la battuta scappa (sono io il primo...), e non c'é nulla di male, ma quando una battuta per sdrammatizzare si trasforma in quello che può sembrare accanimento si rischia di far arrabbiare le persone e loro, per nervi, ritornano nelle grinfie di quell'altro sistema operativo perché "la comunità linux é formata da saputelli"  :Wink: 

----------

## M4tteo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Non a vita solo per i prossimi sette anni   
> 
> E, comunque, alle volte la battuta scappa (sono io il primo...), e non c'é nulla di male, ma quando una battuta per sdrammatizzare si trasforma in quello che può sembrare accanimento si rischia di far arrabbiare le persone e loro, per nervi, ritornano nelle grinfie di quell'altro sistema operativo perché "la comunità linux é formata da saputelli" 

 

ehhh la sagezza di randomaze e` eccelsa... pero` volevo fare un appunto se posso:

chiedere qual e` il comando per formattare linux non e` perdersi nella mole di documentazione ma e` piuttosto un NON voler leggere nulla e pretendere pappa pronta.

Io stesso ho iniziato con Gentoo da appena 1,5 / 2 mesi e mi sto facendo un culetto non indifferente: anche se trovo quasi sempre qualcuno che mi aiuta.... prima di chiedere leggo, cerco, rileggo e mi sbatto

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> E, comunque, alle volte la battuta scappa (sono io il primo...), e non c'é nulla di male, ma quando una battuta per sdrammatizzare si trasforma in quello che può sembrare accanimento si rischia di far arrabbiare le persone e loro, per nervi, ritornano nelle grinfie di quell'altro sistema operativo perché "la comunità linux é formata da saputelli" 

 

Concordo ma come hai notato la mia era una battuta (con tanto di faccina). So benissimo cosa significa iniziare con linux., l'ho fatto pure io, ma a volte comunque basterebbe solo un poco di buona volontà in più, prendere un browser e cercare con google. 

Io sono il primo ad aiutare la gente che ha problemi, ma a volte queste persone devono capire che la "pappa" non possiamo sempre prepararla noi devono imparare a cucinarsela da soli.

P.S. : il mio non vuole assolutamente essere un flame ma solo un'esternazione delle mie opinioni.

P.P.S.: Mui scuso con Sveglio se la mia battuta è sembrata una critica   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

M4tteo, siamo abbastanza daccordo daccordo... infatto ho detto che "succede", non che é la norma.

Tra l'altro e' capitato anche che qualcouno chiedesse come si fa a vedere i files in una directory  :Rolling Eyes: 

La mia osservazione era semplicemente volta ad evitare che le battute da "simpatche" diventassero "troppe"  :Wink: 

----------

## M4tteo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> M4tteo, siamo abbastanza daccordo daccordo... infatto ho detto che "succede", non che é la norma.
> 
> Tra l'altro e' capitato anche che qualcouno chiedesse come si fa a vedere i files in una directory 
> 
> La mia osservazione era semplicemente volta ad evitare che le battute da "simpatche" diventassero "troppe" 

 

Perfetto! Ci siamo chiariti..... L`idea e` quella   :Wink: 

----------

## Sveglio

Argh non intendevo far casino così.. :lol: ..E' solo che (come mi sono accorto dopo) io facevo tutte le operazioni, ma dopo non confermavo e quindi le partizioni non funzionavano...

Ritornando sul problema della scheda di rete, ho capito che i driver sono installati correttamente, ma probabilmente non è configurata bene.. (ora ho montato una us robotics 10/100 mbps network card) quindi non riesco ad arrivare al router e configurarlo via web...Qualcuno sa dirmi come la devo configurare? O se ho sbagliato qualcosa..

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> Ritornando sul problema della scheda di rete, ho capito che i driver sono installati correttamente, ma probabilmente non è configurata bene.. (ora ho montato una us robotics 10/100 mbps network card) quindi non riesco ad arrivare al router e configurarlo via web...Qualcuno sa dirmi come la devo configurare? O se ho sbagliato qualcosa..

 

Leggi il post: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260445 che dovrebbe cntenere utili informazioni  :Wink: 

in soldoni, cerchi nel manuale (o nel foglietto) quello che dovrebbe essere l'indirizzo del router e ne imposti uno simile (se il router ha indirizzo 10.0.0.1 tu metti 10.0.0.50 con netmask 255.255.255.0 e gateway l'indirizzo del router).

----------

## Sveglio

Dato che non mi funziona ancora niente mi rivolgo a voi in questo ultimo e disperato post (dopo non vi disturberò più). Metto qui sotto tutte le info utili sul mio router:

(premetto che prima devo farlo funzionare in mandrake per configurare il router e dopo potermi connettere nell'installazione di gentoo)

5.1 Default settings

1.     password

Password : There are two levels of password protection, Administrator Level and User Level.

  User Name

  Password

Administrator Level

  admin

  password

User Level

  user

  password

2.     Device IP LAN site

IP Address : 192.168.1.254

Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0

3.     ISP setting in WAN site

Virtual Circuit 0: 1483 Routed IP LLC

Virtual Circuit 1 ~ 7 : 1483 Bridged IP LLC

4.     DHCP server

DHCP server is enabled.

IP address pool from IP Address : 192.168.1.100 to IP Address : 192.168.1.199

5.4 Configuring with Web Browser

The ADSL Modem can be configured with your Web browser.  

Open the web browser, enter the IP address of the ADSL Router, which default is 192.168.1.254, click enter. 

Io ho provato ad impostare la scheda eth1 con l'ip: 10.0.0.1 (nelle altre caselle da configurare ho lasciato in bianco (meno quella del 255.255.255.0) ) ma quando scrivo nel browser 192.168.1.254 non succede niente..

Spero che con queste ultime info riusciate a capire il problema, sennò scusate per il disturbo..

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.     Device IP LAN site
> 
> IP Address : 192.168.1.254
> ...

 

quando parlavo di un indirizzo simile intendevo qualcosa di "simile all'indirizzo del tuo router".

Nel tuo caso, come valori manuali puoi usare:

IP: 192.168.1.10

Netmask: 255.255.255.0

Gateway: 192.168.1.254

Ok?

Altrimenti dovresti poter usare il dhcp da mandrake e, leggendo attentamente il post che ti ho indicato (compreso il post di fedeliallalinea), configurare anche gentoo per andare in dhcp

 *Quote:*   

> 5.4 Configuring with Web Browser
> 
> The ADSL Modem can be configured with your Web browser.  
> 
> Open the web browser, enter the IP address of the ADSL Router, which default is 192.168.1.254, click enter. 

 

Una volta che hai impostato la rete per configurare il router basta che vai con il browser all'indirizzo http://192.168.1.254

Ok?

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> Scusate ancora ma ho un nuovo problema... Sinceramente non so' impostare tutti i parametri di net-install... Potreste aiutarmi?
> 
> Io ho come ip del pc 192.168.1.1
> 
> L'ip del router e' 192.168.1.254
> ...

 

Devi modificare il file:

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

In paritcolare assicurati di avere le linee:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.254"
```

Poi, se il tuo router é anche DNS controlla il file:

```
/etc/resolv.conf
```

che deve avere:

```
domain paperino.lan

nameserver 192.168.1.254

```

Se il router non fa da DNS al post dell'IP del router devi usare i DNS del tuo provider.

Ok?

----------

## Sveglio

vediamo, non mi funziona con questi settaggi, l'unica cosa di cui non sono sicuro e' l'indirizzo di broadcast (che nelle altre distro non chiedeva).. e poi in /etc/resolv.conf non c'e' la parte 'domain......ecc....'   c'e' solo l'ip del server di alice (il mio router non fa da DNS)

Cosa dovrei fare?? (Scusate comunque per il casino che ho fatto con gli altri post)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> vediamo, non mi funziona con questi settaggi, l'unica cosa di cui non sono sicuro e' l'indirizzo di broadcast (che nelle altre distro non chiedeva).. e poi in /etc/resolv.conf non c'e' la parte 'domain......ecc....'   c'e' solo l'ip del server di alice (il mio router non fa da DNS)
> 
> Cosa dovrei fare??

 

Cerchiamo di capire cosa non funziona.

Hai fatto "/etc/init.d/net restart" ?

Se fai "ifconfig -a" l'IP associato alla eth0 é quello corretto?

Se fai "ping 192.168.1.254" ottieni delle risposte dal router?

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> ok, ma prima mi serve sapere che comando si usa per formattare in linux... 

 

quoto in pieno =DvD=!!!! Se hanno inventato una guida c'è un motivo....non puoi chiedere una cosa del genere!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

E ...Cmq non serve a nulla dargli aliceadsl come nick... se hai alice puoi pure non mettere nulla e funziona ugualmente!

PROVATO CON DHCP?

----------

## Sveglio

l'ip e' corretto, ma se pingo l'192.168.1.254 non ho pacchetti in risposta, non lo trova......

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> l'ip e' corretto, ma se pingo l'192.168.1.254 non ho pacchetti in risposta, non lo trova......

 

Sei sicuro che quello é l'IP del router?

Hai parlato di "altre distro", ovvero con tutti il resto del mondo il router funziona senza problemi? Con quegli IP?

----------

## Sveglio

si si con le altre distro funziona... sto' proprio scrivendo da una partizione con su windOS

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> si si con le altre distro funziona... sto' proprio scrivendo da una partizione con su windOS

 

e da dove ti trovi adesso se fai "ping 192.168.1.254" ottieni risposta?

----------

## mouser

Scusate la banalita' del post, ma mi e' capitato di sbattere la testa con la mia scheda di rete per mezza giornata ed alla fine scoprire che bastava dare

```

# ifconfig eth0 up

```

Non so perche' ma mi si settava automaticamente in down. Se pero' questa cosa' e' inclusa in un'altro comando precedentemente consigliato (tipo /etc/init.d/net restart) chiedo venia per il post inutile.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: Last edited by mouser on Sun Jan 23, 2005 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sveglio

si, la ottengo....qui funziona perfettamente...

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> si, la ottengo....qui funziona perfettamente...

 

Puoi postare per favore l'output dei comandi:

```
# ifconfig -a
```

e

```
# route
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Sveglio

scusa se rispondo solo adesso ma ho dei problemi con il computer, comunque credo che sia tutto incentrato sull'indirizzo di broadcast (192.168.1.255) perché gli altri li ho testati su altre distro e funzionano...

Comunque non potrei fare il chroot da questa distro che funziona e usare la connessione a internet di questa per installare???

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> Comunque non potrei fare il chroot da questa distro che funziona e usare la connessione a internet di questa per installare???

 

Certo che si  :Smile: 

L'unico vincolo é che il kernel deve essere sufficientemente recente (credo >= 2.4.21)

----------

## Sveglio

L'ho INSTALLATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma ho ancora un problema  8O  .... appena l'ho avviato le impostazioni della connessione sono del tutto cambiate e adesso non funziona più!!!

Anche rimettendogli quelle che mi hai consigliato!!!!!!!!!! Non so', una volta va e l'altra non va!

Aiuto vi prego! Spero di non dover rinunciare proprio adesso dopo averlo installato! 

Per essere precisi se pingo 127.0.0.1 funziona

per esempio invece se pingo 66.218.71.198 non trova il network e non va

e se pingo per esempio yahoo.it é la stessa cosa...

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> Ma ho ancora un problema    .... appena l'ho avviato le impostazioni della connessione sono del tutto cambiate e adesso non funziona più!!!

 

Calma.

Puoi fare un piccolo riepilogo?

Appena avviata gentoo la rete ha funzionato e la volta successiva no?

Cosa hai messo nel file /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## Sveglio

vediamo:

-ho configurato la rete prima dell'installazione (ip 192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.155 altro valore che non mi ricordo: 255.255.255.0 e poi gateway 192.168.1.254)

-ho installato da internet e li funzionava (ha scaricato tutti i pacchetti)

-ho riavviato

-é partito gentoo e ho fatto il login da root

-ho fatto emerge kde ma ho visto che la connessione non andava

-ho guardato /etc/conf.d/net e ho visto che le configurazioni erano risettate come default

-ho cambiato le impostazioni come sopra e ho messo apposto anche /etc/resolv.conf ma non mi funziona (i test con ping li ho scritti nel reply precedente)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> -ho configurato la rete prima dell'installazione (ip 192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.155 altro valore che non mi ricordo: 255.255.255.0 e poi gateway 192.168.1.254)

 

Broadcast suppongo volessi dire 192.168.1.255

 *Quote:*   

> -ho guardato /etc/conf.d/net e ho visto che le configurazioni erano risettate come default

 

Azzardo due possibilità:

- Hai modificato il file fuori dal chroot

- Hai usato (male) etc-update

 *Quote:*   

> -ho cambiato le impostazioni come sopra e ho messo apposto anche /etc/resolv.conf ma non mi funziona (i test con ping li ho scritti nel reply precedente)

 

Hai fatto anche un reboot o, almeno, "/etc/init.d/net restart"?

----------

## Sveglio

il comando /etc/init.d/net restart non va...

----------

## Sveglio

HO CAPITO! Mi ero dimenticato che avevo connesso il router all'eth1.. infatti non riconosce l'eth0....Come faccio a reimpostare correttamente adesso che ho già installato gentoo?

perché credo che adesso sia settato ancora sulla eth0...

Cosa si deve modificare? e come rendo le modifiche permanenti??

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> HO CAPITO! Mi ero dimenticato che avevo connesso il router all'eth1.. infatti non riconosce l'eth0....Come faccio a reimpostare correttamente adesso che ho già installato gentoo?
> 
> perché credo che adesso sia settato ancora sulla eth0...

 

La configurazione di rete é in /etc/conf.d/net.

che problema hai con il restart?

----------

## Sveglio

ma cosa devo cambiare nella config di rete?

dice che il restart non é permesso

inoltre ho anche notato che c'é un avviso negli script di avvio, dice che non é partito netmount. dopo c'é scritto eth0 setting up e c'é un errore, network non trovato credo...

----------

## randomaze

 *Sveglio wrote:*   

> ma cosa devo cambiare nella config di rete?
> 
> dice che il restart non é permesso
> 
> inoltre ho anche notato che c'é un avviso negli script di avvio, dice che non é partito netmount. dopo c'é scritto eth0 setting up e c'é un errore, network non trovato credo...

 

Ehm.... sarebbe opportuno avere i messaggi esatti

----------

## Sveglio

Ecco, mi sono scritto esattamente tutti gli errori:

SIOCSIFADDR:no such device

eth0:unknown interface:no such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR:no such device

eth0:unknown interface:no such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK:no such device

Credo che i problemi siano legati a questo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma hai il modulo della tua scheda di rete caricato?

----------

## Sveglio

emm... non so'... credo di no, ho solo seguito l'installazione...

comunque come faccio a caricarlo?? la mia eth1 é una u.s. robotics

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare l'output di lspci e un ifconfig.

----------

## Sveglio

Fatto:

lspci: (scrivo solo quello delle due schede ethernet)

0000:00:09.0 Broadcom ecc.. (sarebbe l'eth0)

0000:00:0c.0 Realtek (eth1)

ifconfig:

lo  Link encap:Local Loopback

     inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

     UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

(e gli altri valori sono tutti 0)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma mi servirebbe tutto quello che da lspci (relativo alla scheda di eth0). Posta anche un lsmod

----------

## Sveglio

con lsmod evidentemente non c'é niente di caricato (funziona ma non segna niente)..

ecco le info complete di lspci:

0000:00:09.0 Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev01)

0000:00:0c.0 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139c/8139c+ (rev10)

Io uso la realtek con il router

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare 

```
# modprobe 8139too
```

che e' per la realtek... non so che modulo sia per l'altra

----------

